# "Beat the Heat" Swap Meet in Prescott August 9th....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a note of information for the Arizona folks.... (and anyone else who would like to attend) 

*August 9, 2008. Prescott Community Center on East Gurley. The old Armory. Doors will be open 9 AM - 1 PM. G and N gauge trains running, trains for sale, train, trains, trains..... All gauges with a lot of G gauge. A very large G gauge estate is being liquidated. 

Decoders, 10 amp train engineer receivers, Phoenix Big Sound system... A whole bunch of stuff. 

Food, Fun and Fellowship with the train family....*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats when I wish I was retarded and rich. 

does this party have a list of the sale items?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a list at one time, Marty but I don't know how current it is right now. I'll see if I can get one for you before the meet.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07/29/2008 10:00 PM
There was a list at one time, Marty but I don't know how current it is right now. I'll see if I can get one for you before the meet..... 




Can you get me one too? I need to know if I should come up at noon or sooner.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

I wanna come too!! To bad that I live in Northwest Indiana. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Me Too!! 

Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Mr Tutwiler, you could jump on I-80, stop by to pick up Bubba, head west to 76, southwest to 25, south to 40, 40 west to 17, 17 south to Arizona 169, 15 miles on 169 to 69, 15 miles to Preskit and you're here. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif 

JJ..... 

Doors open at 9, our open house starts at 1-1:30 til 5... Come when ever.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Beat the Heat" Swap Meet in Prescott August 9th....*

Send the list to me too!


----------

